# Ring Craft classes in north east



## keiflyn gsd (May 16, 2010)

Hi, i am new to showing, went to my first show today to have a look. there is a ring craft class that i know of in the north east but when i went the few people that attended didnt seems helpful of welcoming at all. if anyone can help me with any other classes?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

keiflyn gsd said:


> Hi, i am new to showing, went to my first show today to have a look. there is a ring craft class that i know of in the north east but when i went the few people that attended didnt seems helpful of welcoming at all. if anyone can help me with any other classes?
> 
> Many Thanks


Someone i know at work does all sorts of ringcraft classes...next time shes in i'll ask her...Maybe try 'thedoghouse' website for a start...im sure they do that too


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

There is one at Lazenby ?


----------



## keiflyn gsd (May 16, 2010)

Jrtz_rock- i have been to the dog house in durham, the german shepherd ringcraft but i was seeing if there was anywhere closer to home. i live near middlebrough.

julianne- would u been able to get me the details of the one in lazenby, and does it matter on the breed.


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Hi .I have been a couple of times and they have made me very welcome.There is a few people there with all kinds of breeds ranging from very small to very large . I haven't a clue about showing but i'm picking up the basics of training my pup.A bit of their add :-



Ringcraft Club is held at Lazenby Village Hall every Thursday from 19:45 until 21:45. We are a friendly group of dog enthusiasts who meet to train puppies and older dogs in the ways of the Show Ring.Your dog must be vaccinated and proof of this must be shown.Refreshments are available.Social evenings throughout the year.Trainers have over 20 years of experience and all attend purely on a voluntary basis.Come along and give us a try.


----------

